# Garden Fence Posts (what wood is it)



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Basically need to know what wood is used to make the round garden fence posts. I have a little plan but need to know the wood is safe before I use it. So anyone know? I did ask the garden centre but they looked at me strangely and said its just wood mate.:smile:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Be careful mate, most garden posts are tanalised (treated) to make them last 20 years in all weathers....


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah as brian says, its pressure treated with preservers, to give it longevity, but to answer the question, its usually pine


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes it'll almost certainly be some species of pine and pressure treated, although you can get hardwood ones.


----------



## onlymem8 (Jun 26, 2007)

the most common wood used is silver birch,but also ceder, sweet chesnut, yew are used alot of places import there fence post so what they are made of really depends where they come from different countrys use different woods

as they other response has said , wood used for fence posts has been treated for weather proofing


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. Was thinking of using them as temp branches for a Coastal Python I am getting tomorrow until I order some large vine from camzoo but will wait for camzoo order I think.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats the thing that makes them look green yeh?
what if they were varnished with a safe varnish? would that lock in any bad things? for instance i know cedar shouldnt be used with reps.. but if it was sealed?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

so is hard wood ok then 

and whats wrong with treated wood > ? 

i dont use it but i thought that treated wood these days was safely covered


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Hardwoods are generally much safer than softwoods, provided they are untreated, the stuff they use to treat wood against fungus and insects is essentially a poison, although it's now much safer than the substances they used to use I still wouldn't want it in with any animal of mine!


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Thanks for the replys. Was thinking of using them as temp branches for a Coastal Python I am getting tomorrow until I order some large vine from camzoo but will wait for camzoo order I think.


Get some fat bamboo instead, cheaper and hardwearing. x


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> thats the thing that makes them look green yeh?
> what if they were varnished with a safe varnish? would that lock in any bad things? for instance i know cedar shouldnt be used with reps.. but if it was sealed?


The green stuff is copper arsenic, not nice stuff.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I have ordered some thick vines from camzoo now www.camzoo.co.uk - Indonesian Vine and Liana


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

but what if the nasty green stuff was then coated over in a varnish to seal it?
just wandering, i dont intend to buy any at this point and have alwasy avoided treated wood.. but...?


----------

